#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Фильм "Гималаи"

## Евгений Шпагин

Фильм "Гималаи"

В запретном непальском районе Долпо, расположенном на высоте пять тысяч метров, вождь Тинле и молодой погонщик Карма не могут прийти к согласию, кто из них поведет через горы караван вьючных яков с грузом соли, которую нужно обменять на зерно. Карма сам хочет стать вождем, но Тинле считает, что звание вождя должно перейти по наследству к его внуку. Каждый со своим караваном, соперники отправляются в смертельно опасный путь. Долгие недели им предстоит бросать вызов жестоким морозам, ураганным ветрам и всесокрушающим лавинам…

P.S. Фильм бесконечно честен и откровенен! Мне картина очень понравилась, смотрел на одном дыхании... Местами накатывала скупая мужская слеза... Очень красивые горные пейзажи!

https://zona.mobi/movies/gimalai

----------

Дондог (02.08.2016)

----------

